# Cool green ladies Hawthorne SF Craig’s



## kreika (Nov 15, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/d/antique-bicycle-1940s-wall/6745590425.html




$400 
I dig green bikes.


----------



## TieDye (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh geez, my heart be still. I would LOVE that. Where was that a couple weeks ago? If anyone here gets that and decides to sell it and ship it, please let me know. 
Deb


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 15, 2018)

I've got her cousin........


----------



## TieDye (Nov 15, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> I've got her cousin........
> 
> View attachment 901958



Yes you do.


----------

